# Dr. Si's Curse of the Crimson Throne OOC- Alpha Group



## Dr Simon (Dec 8, 2008)

This is the new OOC thread for the "Alpha" group of my CotCT campaign. 
That's the group with:

Shayuri
Kinem
Leif
Walking Dad
(Formerly: airwalkrr, rpgramen)

Using the Pathfinder RPG Beta rules (free download!) with the following variants:

- 20 point buy (see the first chapter of the rules)
- starting hit points are Constitution + Con modifer + maximum class hit die.

Other options:
-Scribe Scroll becomes Craft Spell-Completion Item. Mechanically identical, but you can choose the form that the item takes.
-Brew Potion becomes Craft Single-Use Item. Again, mechanically identical but you choose the form that the item takes. These allow for a bit of customisation to your crafter-type casters.

Download the (free) players guide PDF from paizo.com, use any options therein that you like including traits to align your character background with the campaign start.
Posting guidelines:

- Choose a colour for IC speech.
- I'm a bit haphazard about OOC stuuf, if it's bit I put it in spoiler blocks, otherwise not.
- Generally in my games I do the dice rolling (using the engine at Pen, Paper and Pixel) but I don't complain if you give me Invisible Castle rolls sometimes.

Houserules:

- I'm using the "fast" experience rate from the Pathfinder Beta rules.
- I'm using the Disabled and Dying variant from Arcana Evolved. You are Disabled between 0 hp and your Con modifier as a negative number (if modifier is normally positive). If you have a Con higher than 10, you are Dying until you reach -Con hit points. The Half-Orc Ferocity racial trait increases your Disabled range by 1.

Example: Con 14 (+2 mod) means you are Disabled between 0 and -2 hp, Dying from -3 to -14 hp, and dead from -15 hp onwards. If you have Ferocity, you would be Disabled between 0 and -3 hp, Dying between -4 and -14 hp.

Brief campaign setting summary for those who have not yet read the PG:

Korvosa is a sprawling city, roughly 300 years old settled by the old Chelaxian Empire. The Empire may have crumbled, but the former colony remains vibrant, a city of extreme wealth and extreme poverty. The majority of the human population are of Chelaxian descent (kind of European as far as I can tell) although many are now of mixed descent with the indigenous Varisian humans (kind of Romany Gypsy). Full Varisians are treated with suspicion as thieves and witches. The city was originally won from land settled by the Shoanti humans (kind of Native Americans), and Korvosa Castle is built upon the remains of an ancient Shoanti pyramid.

The rulership of Korvosa is considered something of a curse - the Curse of the Crimson Throne. No ruler of Korvosa has ever died of old age or left a clear line of succession. The current king, Eodred II, is old and, as rumour go, sick from an incurable illness. Everyone is poised to see what will happen when the old king finally succumbs to the Curse. Eodred is notorious for his love (or lust) of much younger women - his current (and only) Queen Ileosa is about a third of his age and although formerly unpopular due to her haughty demeanour towards Korvosa has garnered some sympathy as the devoted wife of an ailing man.

But all this is way above the sphere of your characters who all share one thing in common - a petty criminal by the name of Gaedon Lamm. Lamm is a bit player in the underworld of Korvosa, but an unpleasant* one nonetheless. He deals in the mind-bending drug known as "shiver", and has ruined many lives with it. He keeps a stable of orphans, known as his "Little Lamms" that he uses to steal for him to fund his business. The Little Lamms are not treated kindly. He has his fingers in other minor scams as well, a bit of extortion, a bit of blackmail, a bit of kidnapping. Most of this affects only the poor and dregs of society, so the city watch have neither the time nor the inclination to do anything about him. At some point in your past, Lamm has affected either you or somebody close to you (see Traits section of the Player's Guide). As the campaign begins, someone decides that it is time for payback....


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2008)

Just wanting to say 'Hi!". And I hope Bael's rapier gets bloody soon


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 17, 2008)

Just saw that Darkness has touch range. And Bael's primary target should have been the alligator


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 17, 2008)

Nuts, I checked the area of effect but not the range.  What do you want to do instead?  Try the darkness effect again but centre it on something else (the alligator, a nearby pillar)? Or a completely different action?


----------



## kinem (Dec 17, 2008)

BTW, is Tristan going to be able to act before the gator?  He delayed his action to see what the other PCs would do (stay in the room or get out) but they all act before the gator.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 17, 2008)

You know, I've got this crazy idea, and correct me if I'm wrong, but rogues have this ability called sneak attack right?  And they get to use said ability on flat-footed creatures right? And said gator is flat-footed right? So call this a hair-brained scheme, but maybe Bael should try to attack the gator while it is flat-footed and get a sneak attack.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 18, 2008)

kinem said:


> BTW, is Tristan going to be able to act before the gator?  He delayed his action to see what the other PCs would do (stay in the room or get out) but they all act before the gator.




Yes, I think old Gobbleguts is last out of everyone in the initiative order, so you could still squeeze in an action before him. (Well, the poor old thing's got a brain the size of a walnut and he's had years of abuse from his master, no wonder he's slow )


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 19, 2008)

The darkness was my brainfart, sorry. And I would have done the sneak attack thing if not for the really cool idea to let Lamm deal with his own enraged pet.

So, please retcon the darkness and keep my move out of the room.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey everyone, starting tomorrow, I will be away for the holidays and internet access will be sketchy. Should back by Monday though.


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2009)

Dr. Si,

I see that you've recruited the one additional character that you asked for.  Might you possibly consider taking on a Fighter or a Paladin as well?  

Hi: Kinem, WD, Sharyuri!  Hi as well, airwalkrr, although I'm not sure we've ever actually met here before?

Hmmm, maybe I spoke too soon, is airwalkrr still active in this game?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi, Leif!


----------



## kinem (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi Leif.  Dr. Si is away for a couple of weeks.  Airwalkrr has apparently dropped out so there should be room.


----------



## Leif (Apr 7, 2009)

Cool, kinem, I may just be in luck then, mightn't I?  So what sorts of classes would go best with what the party has now?  And what level are you?

The game is 3.5 isn't it? Hmmm, maybe a fighter/cleric multi- or something?


----------



## kinem (Apr 8, 2009)

1st level, Pathfinder, we need a healer.  See the first post.


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok, cool.  I'm familiar with Korvosa.  Sorta.  Which is to say that I have that Pathfinder product, but I haven't looked at it enough to spoil anything.  I didn't see a notation for starting level, either.  And what level is the party now, btw?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2009)

We are still at 1st level. The new cleric is really cool, with at-will powers from domains and turn undead becoming a healing power, too.


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2009)

Guess I'll have to look at Pathfinder clerics tonight.  I remember some of the at-will powers, I think, but some of what you say, Dad, is unfamiliar to me.  I'll check it out.  I assume that the party is basically good, but, in general, are we lawful or chaotic?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2009)

The RG is located here:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/242120-dr-sis-curse-crimson-throne-alpha-group-rg.html

But I think we acted more chaotic than... lawful


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> The RG is located here:
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/242120-dr-sis-curse-crimson-throne-alpha-group-rg.html
> But I think we acted more chaotic than... lawful



Thanks, Daddykins!  I don't want to just assume that I'll be allowed to join this group, but I did add a subscription to the RG, just in case.  This may well be the second game where I play a cleric to Sharyuri's Sorcerer(ess).  Hopefully, these two will have a smoother, more cordial relationship than Talashia and Uulark do.

(And why do I always get stuck playing the dang cleric???  --j/k, sorta)

The party looks like it could really use both a cleric and a fighter, so, since those were my first and second choices, maybe that will help me to gain some small favor in the DM's eyes?   Or, maybe, given the non-combative nature of the party, I'd do better starting out as a Favored Soul?  I'm open to any and all advice, please?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2009)

Hee...Maya is actually as prickly, or more so, than Talashia!

I play nice characters too! It's just luck. 

That said, I think Tal and Uul will get along. Tal just has a tempramental nature. But she cools off quickly too.


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Hee...Maya is actually as prickly, or more so, than Talashia!



Hmpf, I shoulda known....


----------



## kinem (Apr 10, 2009)

Leif, my advice would be cleric or druid.  We don't need a fighter, we need a healer.  Either class also can get funky powers (domains; druid can get one instead of animal companion).  I think it's core Pathfinder only so favored soul is out.


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2009)

kinem said:


> Leif, my advice would be cleric or druid.  We don't need a fighter, we need a healer.  Either class also can get funky powers (domains; druid can get one instead of animal companion).  I think it's core Pathfinder only so favored soul is out.



*sigh*  Ok, I'll bite the bullet and play the cleric AGAIN.  Assuming, that is, that I am allowed to enter the game at all.  Yeah, I had a momentary lapse there and forgot that this game was PF and not 3.5.  OOOPS!

I gotta come up with something really cool to do to my cleric to make him stand out from the crowd! Hmmm, much  thought is required.  But, you know, I have been wanting to play around with the Domain Powers and stuff in PF, so maybe I'll find something that grabs me thoroughly.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2009)

Leif, the Pathfinder clerics are pretty different! Check 'em out.

Alternatively, try a druid. They can be almost as good as a cleric for healing.


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks, Shayuri.  I checked it out, and I think I like Sarenrae, N/G, goddess of Sun, Redemption, Honesty, Healing.  I would choose Fire and Healing as domains, and definitely weild a scimitar.

Druids are ok, but I think I like the cleric better.

Again, IF I was selected, my character would look something like this:

Jerrigan Arbordelve
Human (Male) Cleric, N/G
Deity: Sarenrae
Domains:  
Fire (domain power at 1st level, Fire Bolt - ranged touch for 1d6+1/2levels), 
Healing (domain power at 1st level, Rebuke Death - dying subject regains 1d4 hp)

S 13 +1
D 14+2(human)=16 +3
C 14 +2
I 12 +1
W 15 +2
C 11 +0

HP: 24 (14+2+8)

Scale Mail (+4)
Heavy Wooden Shield (+2) | AC=19 =10+4+2+3(dex)
Scimitar (1d6, crit 18-20)
Silver Holy Symbol
Traveler's Outfit
Hooded Lantern
3 Flasks of Oil
Backpack

Money Left 7 gp, 7sp  (Assumed average funds for class, 140gp)

Spells Prepared:
0 Level:  Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1 Level:  Bless, Summon Monster I


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2009)

Proposed cleric added to post below.


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2009)

Maybe I need to visit a therapist, but I do so hope that my Jerrigan is permitted to be abused and just generally maltreated by the 'prickly' Maya.  (Shayuri probably always suspected that I was/am a masochist, and I have seemed to be only too happy to oblige!)


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 19, 2009)

Leif,

Good to have you on board. Sorry not to greet you sooner but I've been away for a couple of weeks. Character looks fine to me, thanks to everyone else for fielding comments. Now that you've gone and created him, and looking back on the earlir posts, I might have allowed Favoured Soul, although you'd need to send me details. The Beta group have a character classes from PHB2 and Dragon Magic, plus a race from Arcana Evolved, so I'm not Pathfinder exclusive. However, I *am* quite interested in playtesting PF so I'd prefer a PF class. Plus you've gone and done the work now.

I should be back in the posting seat tomorrow, but as usual when returning from holiday I'm sure there'll be a load of mess to clear up at work


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks, Dr. Si, happy to be aboard! (Even though Shayuri's in this game, too. ) 

Yes, I wouldn't trade Jerrigan for a Favored Soul now, anyway. 

In other fortuitous news, this game is going to get going just as we get the news that Walking Dad won't be on ENWorld indefinitely, so his game that I was playing in ist kaput!


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerrigan is finished (I think) and up in the RG.

I hadn't realized that Walking Dad was in this game, too!  You should be aware, Dr. Si, that he has been forced to withdraw from ENWorld indefinitely.  See this thread:  

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/254447-my-players-dms-please-read.html


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 20, 2009)

Erk, WD was in quite a few of my games - that's eviscerated them a bit!  Well, I guess at least we stay with three characters for the moment in this group. Looks like I'll be doing some heavy recruiting...
(Edit: Got a PM from another prospective player, so might be back up to four...)

Anyway,
As for the character, Jerrigan looks fine to me. Some points:

Don't forget bonus human feat and skill point.  Under PF, humans can choose any class as their favoured class, and if you select Cleric then you also have the choice of another bonus skill point or a bonus hit point.

Also, you can choose a background trait from any of the Player's Guides for the various Pathfinder campaigns - if you have access to Legacy of Fire that is the most comprehensive - or invent one along similar lines. If you use one from the Crimson Throne AP you can alter it so that you don't have to involve Gaedran Lamm in your background, although you can. Alternatively, a connection to one of the other characters would be useful to get you involved.


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Dr. Si!  I almost always forget the bonus feat and bonus skill.  Arrrrrr! And, I'll probably take the bonus skill for favored class, too.  Seems more valuable to me than a single hit point, but, then again, when you're down to less that 5 hp, each one is VERY valuable!  I have one of those Pathfinder campaign books, I think, but I'm not sure which one.  It might be Guide to Korvosa, if that's even one of them.  Anyway, I'll look tonight, and if I need help with it, I'll let you know.  And I don't have Legacy of Fire, so no owrries about that Lamm dude.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 20, 2009)

Guide to Korvosa doesn't have any of the background traits in, but you can use it to add background details to Jerrigan if you like.  Rise of the Runelords Players Guide and Crimson Throne Players Guide are free downloads from the Paizo site. I think the Second Darkness PG is part of another product that you need to buy, but if you've bought anything from Paizo they may have given you the chance to download Legacy of Fire PG for free. I know I have. I can always post the relevant parts if you like.


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, again!  Let me take a look at it tonight.  I'll let you know before long if I wish for you to do more, ok?  And from looking over the IC thread and tying to figure out how you might be introducing Jerrirgan, let me say that your style of DMing is most excellent and your posts extremely well-written.  I'm sure to learn a great deal just from being involved in this game, and here's to hoping that lots of good stuff rubs off on me!


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2009)

Dr. Si, if you could suggest a few background traits for me to choose amongst, I'd really appreciate it.  I think that's the last thing Jerrigan needs to be ready.  I sure hope so, anyway.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 21, 2009)

Leif, thanks for the compliments. Here are a few possible traits from Legacy of Fire and Runelords Players Guides. None of the ones in Crimson Throne seemed to suit this character, although the background fluff can easily be altered.

*Blade of Mercy (Sarenrae)*: You know that within the
heart of even the most hateful and cruel living creature
exists a sliver of shame and hope for redemption. You
have trained long on martial techniques to use bladed
weapons not to kill, but to subdue. When striking to
inflict nonlethal damage with any slashing weapon, you
do not take the normal –4 penalty on your attack roll, and
gain a +1 trait bonus to any nonlethal damage you inflict
with a slashing weapon.

*Cleansing the Twisted (Sarenrae)*: You have studied well
the many religious texts that chronicle Sarenrae’s neverending
struggle against Rovagug and his monstrous
offspring. Your fighting style works particularly well
when you utilize slashing weapons against aberrations.
You gain a +1 trait bonus to slashing weapon damage
against all aberrations.

*Strength of the Sun (Sarenrae)*: You take solace in the
purifying light of the sun. During the day, you gain a +1
trait bonus on all Charisma-based checks.

*Missionary*: You’ve spent much of the last several years
serving your faith, and the conviction and dedication to
your church has impressed many. Perhaps you’ve donated
much of your personal wealth or time to serving the
church, or you’re the child of a powerful or well-loved
member of the church, an orphan raised by the church,
or a foundling with a strange birthmark that bears
more than a passing resemblance to your faith’s holy
symbol. The faith has long supported you, and you are
eager to repay the church in some way. You’ve been selected
for your dedication to the church and your strong social
graces—pick one of the following skills: Bluff, Diplomacy,
Intimidate, Knowledge (religion), Perform (any), or Sense
Motive. You gain a +1 trait bonus on checks using that
skill, and it is always considered a class skill for you.

*Country Born*: You come from one of Varisia’s rural regions,
where you were raised in an environment of rustic tradition, honest work, and common sense. A childhood of farm work, apprenticeship, or similar toil has granted you reserves of endurance. Once per day, when an effect would normally leave you fatigued or exhausted, you may ignore the fatigue or
exhaustion effect. This ability activates the first time you are affected by fatigue or exhaustion in a day—you cannot “save” it to apply it to a specific effect. Your traditional upbringing has sharpened your willpower as well, granting a +1 bonus on Will saves.

*Lone Wolf*
Although you may have grown up in the city, you led a lonely childhood and were forced to fend for yourself. Whenever you are dying, your chance of stabilizing is 50%. Your vigorous health also grants you a +1 bonus on
Fortitude saves.


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the help, Doc!  I'll take Country Born for Jerrigan, and put that on his sheet now.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 22, 2009)

Good, 

I should be able to write you in pretty quickly, Leif.

We may also have another player, rpgramen, who's been creating a character through PM with me.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2009)

Coolness!  That'll make up for the loss of WD, then.


----------



## rpgramen (Apr 22, 2009)

Indeedily do. One quasi intellectual/cynical/egotistical Chelish investigative Bard, at your service. Just awaiting a write in 

On a completely unrelated note, boy it's been a while since I've played a Level 1 character. It makes me feel like Gleep from the Herculoids >.>


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2009)

The only Gleep I know is the Dragon from Myth Adventures.  But, it's probably the same kind of thing, anyway.   My 'write-in' happened a good bit sooner than I was afraid that it might, so keep a close look-out!  The Good Doctor is IN!


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2009)

hp at 1st level are con + con bonus + max class HD, right?  So would somebody please explain to me why my cleric has fewer hp than our sorcerer, if they both have the same con score?  Not that I mind the sorcerer having more, you understand, I just want to know how I can get those extra 2hp for my cleric!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2009)

*points to the Toughness feat*

Maya is a tuff Shoanti...not a weak and frail outlander.

(^_^)


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2009)

Aha!  Toughness Feat!  Thank you!


----------



## kinem (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard, rpgramen.  Good to see some ramen playing here.


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2009)

kinem said:


> Welcome aboard, rpgramen.  Good to see some ramen playing here.



Does that mean that we get noodles??


----------



## rpgramen (Apr 25, 2009)

Indeed! Ramen's Wriggling Noodles of Epic Deliciousness; Save vs. Numminess


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2009)

*Natural 1*  

Better give me a re-fill!


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2009)

Question for Shayuri:  What does 'doompocket' at the top of Maya's sheet mean?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2009)

Doompockets are pockets of doom.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 27, 2009)

Surely you mean pockets... OF DOOM! ?

Oh, and I've put up the first post for rpgramen.  I think I've already said this, now I've got to find which game I actually posted it in....

Edit: Meh, put it in the _IC_ thread by mistake. Oh well.


----------



## rpgramen (Apr 27, 2009)

_"I'm gonna sing the Doom Song now! Doom doom, doom da-doom doom, doomey-doom doom dee-doom!"_

On a quasi-unrelated note, Crispin needs to attain 8th Level so I can begin composing epic speeches of DOOM! ... that, and Scary Bards are simulcruous with Hilarious Bards


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Doompockets are pockets of doom.



Oh!  Silly me!


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2009)

Note to Self:  Don't ask Shayuri any questions about ANYTHING -- just smile, nod, and pretend to understand.  We'll all be much happier that way.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2009)

Hee hee

Okay, okay. I was being silly when I put Doompocket on Maya's sheet. And I was being silly when I answered. 

There's no reason, no significance, nothing weird or special. I was just being silly. I thought that was a boring answer though, so I gave you a silly one instead.


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2009)

How anticlimactic!  Just when I resign myself to total bewilderment, I get a cogent answer.  Actually, when I first saw your 'doompocket' I thought it might be some kind of reminder for how you inteded to roleplay Maya, or maybe a reminder about the pocket plane in her navel, or something.   But NO, it's just random weirdness, eh?  *sigh*  I was hoping it was FUN weirdness.  I see random weirdness all day every day.  (All I have to do is look in a mirror.)   Anyway, thanks for spoiling my martyrdom.   

And, while appreciate your silliness, you DO understand I hope that I shall deny any silliness on my part during this entire exchange.   Even if I admitted to silliness, who would believe that coming from ME? 

Quoth the Gnome Wizard at Small


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2009)

Hi, I'm back on the boards. Would it be possible for Bael to get a little 'vacation' from guard duty


----------



## Dr Simon (May 28, 2009)

Welcome back.  I'm sure we can figure something out for Bael, even if it means he goes AWOL.  Meanwhile, I'll get the game moving on.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 3, 2009)

kinem said:


> "I assume we could enlist assistance?  We are skilled but five men would be a lot for two men to subdue alone.
> 
> Also, what would be the fate of the men we capture?  If we can offer them leniency, they would be less inclined to fight."




Hint: Bael is still out there


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

Dr. Simon said:
			
		

> Since the Quill is a coffee shop more than the traditional tavern, I'd really like to have the otyugh saying "Me want cinnamon latte, now!" but I don't want to kill the mood




PRICELESS!!!  rotflmao


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2009)

Leif/Jerrigan will be unavailable to play from this coming Sunday afternoon/evening through Tuesday night.  So, Dr. Si, either don't get them in combat then, or kill everybody off and have a new party ready to go by the time I get back, please?   Or, npc Jerrigan if you must. *sigh*


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2009)

Our next Academy Award  is for Most Hilarious Portrayal of a Stinky Otyugh.

And the nominees are (insert drumroll here):

Dr. Simon, Dr. S., and Dr. Si


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2009)

Hmm, have we leveled? I guess not. Doh.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 22, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Hmm, have we leveled? I guess not. Doh.




Not yet, I think. It's 1300XP for 2nd level under the Pathfinder "Fast" progression. I'm pretty sure it's not possible to get that from the Old Fishery section alone.


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm back!  Now let's get out there and get those XP!!!!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2009)

The Tiefling race is included in the Bestiary Preview:
http://paizo.com/store/byCompany/p/paizoPublishingLLC/pathfinder/pathfinderRPG/v5748btpy89m5

On a related topic: The final rules are available for free!:
Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Reference Document

Shall we 'update'?


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 19, 2009)

I love those bestiary previews- great artwork. And a free SRD is v. good. I'm happy to upgrade if others are.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2009)

Sure, sounds good to me.


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2009)

I suppose so.  Has anyone noticed anything that will need t be changed about Jerrigan?  (I'm feeling way lazy this morning, sorry.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2009)

Leif said:


> I suppose so.  Has anyone noticed anything that will need t be changed about Jerrigan?  (I'm feeling way lazy this morning, sorry.)



The cleric domain powers have now a limited times per day. And you receive the domain spell slot. Rest seems fine for Jerrigan.



> _Fire Bolt (Sp)_: As a standard action, you can unleash a scorching bolt of divine fire from your outstretched hand. You can target any single foe within 30 feet as a ranged touch attack with this bolt of fire. If you hit the foe, the fire bolt deals 1d6 points of fire damage + 1 point for every two cleric levels you possess. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.
> 
> _Rebuke Death (Sp)_: You can touch a living creature as a standard action, healing it for 1d4 points of damage plus 1 for every two cleric levels you possess. You can only use this ability on a creature that is below 0 hit points. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2009)

Ok, thanks WD!  Good work!   Your lazy friend is in your debt.


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2009)

Are you still out there, Dr. Si?  I miss playing Jerrigan very much.   And I haven't even had the chance to play him enough to reall p*** Maya off yet!  (There's a running gag of pc friction betweeen Shayuri and me, but (I hope?) it's all just in fun.  )


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey Leif I havn't seen Dr Si in our game either and I had just finally gotten started after making a character and then waiting a month to play him 

got introde to the group and the marshall stopped by then nothing sorry to hear your game is on hold also

HM


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2009)

Ahhh, it's ok, HM, Shayuri has just announced that she'll be cutting her games back pretty severely, too, because she has become quite overextended.  So there may not be many of us left in this game.   Just a cleric, a rogue, and a warrior.  Actually, Dr. Si, If you're going to be trimming-down your games, too, let me get my plug in for your B5 game.  As much as I like all of lmy characters in your games, I think that's the one I'd rather play, if I could only choose one.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2009)

I hope the romance game continues... it is really something special for me.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2009)

This was probably the hardest cut I had to make.

I really, really like Simon's GM style, and he keeps his games moving and active. The dynamic between the PC's was great...the NPC's were great. I kept coming back to this, over and over again, not wanting to drop it.

Ultimately, it came down to two things. Maya was in a position where she could leave the party without really requiring much work (since she's the only one not currently 'employed' by the city...and I'll admit, I wasn't happy with her draconic theme either, it seemed out of place with her background)...and I -had- to drop another game. There just wasn't a way around it.

I'm really sorry, everyone. The game's been really enjoyable, and I hate to go.

I'm still in other games with Dr. Simon though, and that's a comfort. Many of you I'll still see in them. I hope in the meantime that this game continues to be for you all as great a ride as it has been for me.


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> This was probably the hardest cut I had to make.
> 
> I really, really like Simon's GM style, and he keeps his games moving and active. The dynamic between the PC's was great...the NPC's were great. I kept coming back to this, over and over again, not wanting to drop it.
> 
> ...



It was totally inevitable that you'd drop at least one of the games that we're in together, Shay, so that was expected.  Be at peace with your choice, and I hope that you are able to quickly achieve the result that you desire.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2009)

Can we do a quick recap who is now in this game?

Something like this:

Bael, Tiefling Rogue


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2009)

Jerrigan Abordelve, human cleric of Sarenrae


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 15, 2009)

Dr. S - everyone else.


----------



## kinem (Sep 15, 2009)

Tristan, human wizard

Sorry to see Shayuri go

Nice to see the return of Dr. S!


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 15, 2009)

We have a team!  I think the balls in your court, guys.


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> Dr. S - everyone else.





What's that you say, Doc S?  Someone's balls are in my court?  How sad for him!


----------



## kinem (Sep 16, 2009)

I guess we had been waiting to see the catfight


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 1, 2009)

You have acquired the following treasures so far: Note that most of these are divided four ways between Bael, Tristan, Khadmeade and Maya, Jerrigan not having been present for most of it (except claiming the Queen's reward, but I think it was agreed that he doesn't get the cash!)

*Treasures from Gaedren Lamm*
Gold crown, small, well made, high quality gold, 350 gp
Teak case, mainly valuable for the inlay, 25 gp
Gold bar, standard Chelaxian trade bar, 100 gp
Ivory scrimshaw, good quality gems used for eyes, 200 gp
Silver ring, high purity silver, 150 gp
Ivory figurine, extremely well carved, 450 gp to the right buyer
Adamantine arrowhead, rare metal, 60 gp
Abalone shell holy symbol, well-made, 300 gp
Vial of Silversheen 250gp
Oil of Keen Edge 750 gp
Wand of magic missiles (25 charges) 375 gp

*Reward for Rescuing Noble on Riot Night*
Pouch of money 5pp

*Reward for Returning Queen's Brooch*
1200 gp


----------



## Leif (Oct 1, 2009)

Dr. Si, do I read your post correctly?  Is Jerrigan entitled to a share of the 1200gp from the Queen?


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 2, 2009)

That's between you and the others. He was there when it was returned to the Queen, but he didn't help retrieve it in the first place.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 2, 2009)

... we are much richer than I remembered... excellent


----------



## kinem (Oct 2, 2009)

As Tristan told Jerrigan, that money will be split between the 4 characters who took down Lamm.  Jerrigan coming to see the Queen has nothing to do with it, any more than it would make sense for someone to go to the bank with some other guy tagging along for company, withdraw a lot of money for himself and his partners, and then give that other guy an equal share of the withdrawn funds because he's there at the time.

Jerrigan has yet to earn a clipped copper but he's an equal partner in the city watch thing and in protecting the woman, if we ever get paid for those.


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2009)

kinem said:


> As Tristan told Jerrigan, that money will be split between the 4 characters who took down Lamm.  Jerrigan coming to see the Queen has nothing to do with it, any more than it would make sense for someone to go to the bank with some other guy tagging along for company, withdraw a lot of money for himself and his partners, and then give that other guy an equal share of the withdrawn funds because he's there at the time.
> 
> Jerrigan has yet to earn a clipped copper but he's an equal partner in the city watch thing and in protecting the woman, if we ever get paid for those.



That's kinda what I thought.  No problem.  Uh, if Jerri does need a clipped copper, will someone lend him one without exorbitant interest?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 5, 2009)

You can easily make a deal with the devil... eh, Tiefling


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 14, 2009)

Gentlemen, I've been in PM conversation with Shayuri and she is intending to return to playing Maya. Yay!


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 14, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> Gentlemen, I've been in PM conversation with Shayuri and she is intending to return to playing Maya. Yay!



Good news


----------



## Leif (Oct 15, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> Gentlemen, I've been in PM conversation with Shayuri and she is intending to return to playing Maya. Yay!




"...and there was much rejoicing and the people feasted upon the lambs, and the ocelots, and the hedgehogs, and the walruses."

Apologies to Monty Python


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2009)

Tis true. Several games folded up, and this game was at the top of the list as far as games to revisit if opportunity arises. And since Maya wasn't disposed of, it's easy enough to step back in.

Which I shall do now.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 16, 2009)

Of course, that'll put a damper on the casual all-male kind of ambience we've got going here. Time to tidy up the beer cans and pizza boxes, guys.


----------



## kinem (Oct 16, 2009)

Yay. Welcome back, Shay.


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> Of course, that'll put a damper on the casual all-male kind of ambience we've got going here. Time to tidy up the beer cans and pizza boxes, guys.



It'll be nice to have someone to clean up around here again! 

(OW!  You hit hard, Shay!)


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 5, 2009)

Folks,

Just wondering if you're okay with the current pace of the game. You are (kind of) making progress despite noodling around with all the RP, but if you're happy playing through the dinner party I'll continue with the noodling


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm pretty much okay with an edit, if other peeps are.

I just want to get Maya caught up with the other PC's...compare notes and so on, so I can have her plausibly include their dicoveries in her deliberations.

Beyond that, I'm good.


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2009)

I have no particular preference, Dr. S.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 7, 2009)

Everything alright by me.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 13, 2010)

I know it's been out of action for a while, but I was wondering if anyone was still interested in continuing this game?  Probably at a slow-ish pace, but still happening, as opposed to not.


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2010)

What with all the other games you're starting or restarting, this is the one I'd feel most comfortable with not picking up again...if such a thing is what you're looking for.

If you'd like to pick it up again, I could do that. I like Maya from an RP perspective...though it's still kind of hard for me to frame her sorcery in a way that I like for her background. The dragon thing...I dunno how well it works. But then, there's no "spirit sorcery" either, so...it's a question of flavor, I guess.


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2010)

What Shay said, I guess.  But I do kinda hope you're wanting to continue...


----------



## kinem (May 14, 2010)

I would like to continue, though if we do, I'd rather do it after next week instead of now.


----------

